# Nautilus FWX



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Strange... I rarely rinse my nautilus, unless it gets dunked. Had it for almost 2 years, and no rust problems.

The one time I had to deal with their customer service, I was beyond satisfied. I didn't email, I called them directly. I talked to Jesus, and he took care of me.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Call them. They are good people and have always been very helpful when I have had questions.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I've been fishing the older model FW7 in salt for the last couple years without one problem and I never rinse or oil the thing. Just a guess, but I'm thinking you have a bent frame or spool that is causing the dragging you're experiencing.

I had a CCF8 with a bent foot that caused the frame to deform when mounted tightly on the rod. I straightened the foot with pliers and it was as good as new.


----------



## perkojjr (Aug 16, 2012)

The guys at Nautilus are great. Give them a call.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Give them another call and ask for Jesus like RED said.. If you don't like what he tells you (unlikely) ask to speak with Kristen and explain to him. Something strange is going on with your reel and they will fix it for you.

They are good folks down there and want all their customers to be happy.  They have bent over backwards many times to help me and they will do the same for you.


----------



## living_water1 (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks ,


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

Have you tried to call them?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I have five or six Nautilus reels in heavy, heavy commercial service and have yet to have a single issue with any of them. My house is only 30 minutes from where they make the reels and both Jesus and Kristin have been first rate. If your e-mail got over-looked call them and they'll sort you out.

By the way I would never consider taking a spool off of a reel to "rinse it out". All I ever do is back off the drag, rinse the entire reel down with a hose set to fan (not direct) spray and that's with only the fly line stripped off down to the backing.... While everything is still wet the fly line is wound back onto the reel and both reel and rod are allowed to air dry before the reel cover goes back in place... Never, repeat never use any soap or detergent on a fly reel and only add a tiny drop of oil to any moving surface that needs it for long life and good performance in the salt....


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I had dropped my FWX 7/8 years ago and took it in, they straightened the spool (as it was bent pretty bad) and put in a new drag for shits and giggles as they already had it in for service, all free of charge. 

Now, I have a FWX 7/8, CCF x2 8-10, CCF x2 10-12, NV 10/11 with a G8 Spool, I rarely ever wash them off. I've even gone weeks after dunking my NV in pure saltwater without rinsing it off, still zero issues, zero rust. You may have gotten a defective one by some weird chance. Give them a call and ask for Jesus, he's the man. He will take care of you if Kristen is busy or out of the shop. 

Now I'm debating on whether or not to get a CCF x2 Silver King, I want one, but I already have the regular CCF x2 as my tarpon reel.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

One of my recent anglers had a Silver King from Nautilus... I was impressed by its performance....


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

The FWX is advertised as a trout, fresh water, reel. It may not be manufactured to withstand the harsh reality of salt water fishing. I have Nautilus reels that are advertised as salt water reels and have had no problems with corrosion. I rinse them off after use but otherwise I don't do anything else.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Yea, I had exact same problem w FWX. And not great service. I probably wouldn't buy another.

Will stick to Bauer & Tibor IMO.


----------



## amc139 (May 9, 2013)

I also had a similar problem and felt a little cheated (FWX 7/8)...  The black screws and black lever didn't get rusted but get the white oxidation build up on them..  The reel also tends to rough up after some time... The good news is that a drop a of Quantum Hot Sauce oil fixed both issues every time...
Still love the reel but is my first and only...


----------



## living_water1 (Jun 3, 2014)

Was pond fishing last night had another issue. When I turn handle to reel it is tight and sounds funky. Like I said earlier. This reel is less than 6 months old. Very displeased. Sending in for repair and selling it. Tibor, Orvis , and Able for here on out me.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I know there was an issue with some of the reels, where the drag sounded like it had a moan. They went ahead and added an extra seal on the drag and it fixed the issue. The good thing about Nautilus is that they constantly develop their reels. If there's an issue, they will rework it and improve it. They have the ability to do so as they build everything in house, rather than do large production runs overseas. My buddy had that happen to his FWX and they replaced it with the new seal system and it's been great since. 

Again, I've had nothing but great service from them. You may have had a bad experience, I can't imagine that they wont help you out. They have been great dealing with me. However, I do have the luxury of driving 15 minutes and being at their factory, where they can fix my reel in less than half an hour. 

I'd recommend getting their CCFx2 if you are using the reel extensively in saltwater. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## living_water1 (Jun 3, 2014)

Spoke with Nautilus reels in FL and got everything worked out. Shipping the reel out in the morning. James the South east rep even called! Now that's customer service. Thanks for all the replies.


----------

